# -Chatterbait Info Video-



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Here is a quick video for those interested in learning more about Chatterbaits.

http://www.bassmaster.com/video/when-throw-what-chad-pipkens


Here is a picture of the Chatterbait set up I used to slam 'em earlier this season. It is a Chatterbait tipped with a Big Joshy swimbait. I dipped the tail of it in Dip-N-Glow.


----------

